# NEW and addicted :D



## heartxcore (Jan 3, 2010)

So, i finally registred and just wanted to say hi to everyone.
I'm Carolin, 23, from Germany.
I'm very into MAC, as well as shoes and Hello Kitty.
I really hope I'll figure out how everything works here soon....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




yay


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey! Welcome. I'm sure you'll have fun here


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jan 3, 2010)




----------



## gildedangel (Jan 3, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 4, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Susanne (Jan 5, 2010)

Carolin!

Viel Spaß hier!


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 6, 2010)

"into MAC, as well as shoes and Hello Kitty"...you'll be right at home; we all are. Welcome!


----------



## Nushki (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Carolin!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_"into MAC, as well as shoes and Hello Kitty"...you'll be right at home; we all are. Welcome!_

 
Soooo true!!! I'm sure you'll enjoy being in here!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 15, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello


----------



## n_c (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2010)

i hope you enjoy it here! hello kitty rocks!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## syerr101 (Jan 16, 2010)

hi there! i love hello kitty and mac!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 17, 2010)

and enjoy the site!


----------



## whizbabe (Jan 20, 2010)

I've been registered for 24 weeks now, and am just getting around to actually using the forum! I'm 24, Indian and live in Kuwait. I'm a writer and love cinema, makeup and fashion, in that order. I'm NC43 for reference and adore YSL products.


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!!! you will love it here


----------

